# What oz shot do you prefer for a 3in 12ga



## careyasu (Mar 25, 2005)

What oz and size shot do you prefer for a 3in 12ga for ducks


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

1 1/4 #2


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

1 1/4 #2 or #3 at 1450 FPS


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

1 1/4oz #2, 1550 fps


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

What do I prefer?

An Oz and 5/8ths of lead shot with 37 grains of Alcan #7. Unfortunately it is no longer legal. However, we when it was legal, this was a very deadly load. Nothing I ever shot today could compare to that self-load. The wad was so thin it would scare me to load it today. This was stuffed in a 2 3/4 inch AA hull. When you shot a cripple on the water it they might as well have been hit with a daisy cutter.

Just a blast from the past for the younger reader here.

:>)


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Hi-velocity 1 1/4.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

1 1/4 oz of 2's or BB at 1400fps :sniper:


----------



## rimrock (Nov 10, 2005)

1 1/16oz #3 @ 1710 FPS


----------



## R Diddy 08 (Nov 10, 2005)

1 1/8 oz. 3 shot @ 1650 fps


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

rimrock said:


> 1 1/16oz #3 @ 1710 FPS


Whaaat?  I'm guessing thats one you make up yourself, you should send me some details, i'm going to start reloading


----------



## BrdHunter (May 17, 2005)

federal HHV 1 1/4 1500fps


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

1 3/8 #2 1350 feet per second and a drake killer choke tube


----------



## RiveRat (Sep 19, 2004)

SJB wrote:



> What do I prefer?
> 
> An Oz and 5/8ths of lead shot with 37 grains of Alcan #7. Unfortunately it is no longer legal. However, we when it was legal, this was a very deadly load. Nothing I ever shot today could compare to that self-load. The wad was so thin it would scare me to load it today. This was stuffed in a 2 3/4 inch AA hull. When you shot a cripple on the water it they might as well have been hit with a daisy cutter. ]Just a blast from the past for the younger reader here.
> 
> I hear ya man. That's an absolutely great load. I used an empty Flite-Max to get it all in the case. You could hear it hit a mallard at 50 yards -whack - and the bird fell dead. No cripple on the water. I gave a friend a box of 4's for a goose hunt he was going on. He said that he was shooting through honkers at 40 yards. I've still got everything to put it together except the AL-7, We've gotten so used to steel now, that we don't realize what great loads we used to have.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

For honkers, Winchester X-Pert HV 3 1/2" 1 3/8 oz. BB 1550 fps
For ducks of any size, Remington Hi-Speed #3 1 1/4 oz. 1400 fps

For ducks, I've used Winchester Dry-Lok, Winchester X-Pert, Winchester X-Pert HV, Kent Fasteel, Winchester Supremes. I've tried all of the less expensive stuff there is and I've never shot a load that compared to Remington Hi-Speed. I was absolutely baffled by this perfect load/choke combo when I was in Nodak last month. Every duck I shot was destroyed.


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

I would like to see some balistic tests done to compare this new Heavy-Shot to the old lead reloads we used to make. Perhaps it is better but it sure wouldn't be a $1.00 to $2.00 per shell.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

1 1/8 oz kent or winchester #2 @ 1560 ft/sec


----------



## DeerScarer (Jul 23, 2005)

Kent Impact Tungsten Matrix #5 shot, 1 5/8 oz, 1330 fps, non-toxic Turkey Load. :lol:

No seriously, that's what I used this fall cause I got 'em on sale at Cabela's. I didn't believe in steel because of my experience with it on snow geese last spring. I now realize I was using too large a shot size. After much research I have concluded that every duck I took this fall could have been just as easily bagged with #3 steel. For snows next spring I'll probably try #1 Kent Fasteel.

-Dave


----------



## DRYLOK (Nov 29, 2005)

3" 1 1/4 oz Winchester Drylok #2 through a 26" Full choke

Less criples
:sniper:


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

3" 1 1/8 #4 1560fps


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

1 1/8 1550 #4


----------



## Kevlar (Oct 11, 2005)

Kent 1 1/8 oz 1560 2 shot.


----------



## greentimber_hunter (Feb 3, 2006)

i like 3 1/2 #2 my self

but in 3in i go with kents 1 1/4 #2 or #3


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Ilike 3 in # 2's of 1 1/4oz it works well. I do prefer Remington 2's Hevi shot 3 1/2in. It kills good :wink:


----------



## whiterabbit15 (Feb 7, 2006)

i know u may not want to bc of the price but try to buy some tungston or bismith #2. my dad and i went out duck hunting this year on the last day. we ened up bringing 7 ducks home alltogether. the truth is we legitimently shot at and hit more ducks than we brought home with us with 3" winchester corelock #2...12 gauge. we have made the choice to go ahead and buy like a box a month for this year of bismith


----------



## whiterabbit15 (Feb 7, 2006)

i know u may not want to bc of the price but try to buy some tungston or bismith #2. my dad and i went out duck hunting this year on the last day. we ened up bringing 7 ducks home alltogether. the truth is we legitimently shot at and hit more ducks than we brought home with us with 3" winchester corelock #2...12 gauge. we have made the choice to go ahead and buy like a box a month for this year of bismith. (we have to shoot steel for waterfowl here in PA, im not sure about other states)


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

hevi shot 6's work well, and its just a 2 3/4

ill be using my 10 this year tho!!


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

1 1/8 oz BB's at 1550


----------

